# HGVC Elite



## cigarzan (Jul 31, 2008)

We own 21,400 pts (14,400 @ Flamingo, 7,000 @ LV Hilton) all purchased resale thru Seth.  We have an “owner’s tour” in October @ the new tower on the Strip in Vegas.  A couple of years ago in Orlando they tried to get us to upgrade to Elite Membership.  I don’t remember all of the details but I do know we were tempted.  There is no doubt that Elite Membership will be one of the programs they try to sell us this time also so I thought I would arrive at the meeting better prepared.  We usually use about half of our points and deposit the remaining points with Hhonors to use in the hotels.  Can you help with the following?

1)	What are the advantages of Elite Status?
2)	Is there such a thing as “getting a deal” on converting to Elite?
3)	What do you think a fair cost should be?
4)	Have you experienced any disappointments after converting your points?


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you have the most current HGVC member's guide. The information on the elite program is on page 165.  Elite status has never been a selling point for me.  If you look closely there just really isn't a whole lot going on.  Of course when the sellsperson is talking to you they always try to make it sound really exciting.  It's best not to try to get into a debate.  But here are a couple of my issues.    

When considering elite status just remember that you are paying many many thousands of dollars more for these benefits.  Are they really worth it?

$39 club reservation fee. - a $30 saving per reservation
10% / 15% / 30% off open season cash discount - so for example 10% off 7 night 1 bdrm is $50 
direct 800 number to elite service staff - I've had no problem with the regular staff for the past 10 years

Converting or upgrading is not a good deal particularly if you purchased your HGVC TS sometime ago.  They'll buy back your current TS for what you paid for it.  In return they sell you points at today's prices so you're paying a whole lot more in the points per dollar.

*Buy resale*.

Don't be sucked into "I'm might me missing out." IMHO


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 31, 2008)

I am at the Elite Plus level.  I purchased all 24,000 points directly from Hilton.  I have only recently joined TUG and learned about the resale market.  I visited EBAY for the first time several weeks ago.  All that being said, I have had a great experience time sharing and cruising with Hilton and basically got what I paid for, although I could have had roughly the same for less money. I am very happy with my purchases and have no regrets.  My philosophy is to enjoy my current points and perks.

The main advantage of Elite status is that you are automatically HHonors Gold for life.  This means that you get 25% additional HHonors points if you stay at a Hilton Hotel and an automatic room upgrade if one is available.  If your work requires you to travel, this is a major perk. Is it worth the extra money? I doubt it.  However, I have used HHonors redemptions for numerous vacations and the points do add up quickly.  You can also bypass the 1 in four rule and book Grand Mayan and Club Intrawest directly through HGVC and bypass RCI completely.  I did so with Grand Mayan Riviera Maya earlier this year and will be doing so again in the near future with Club Intrawest in Whistler, BC.  This is a very nice perk.  Is it worth extra money? Once again, I doubt it. The main advantage of Elite Plus status is that you have same year point conversions, instant RCI confirmation, and access to special RCI resorts on a quarterly basis.  This would be very useful if you want to go skiing in Lake Tahoe or Vermont during peak season.  Is this worth the extra money? Once again, I doubt it.  However, when I add up all the increased flexibility I have as an Elite Plus member, I do not regret my purchases.

The main advantage of Elite premium is that you are HHonors platinum for life.  This gives you a 50% bonus on all Hilton Hotel stays.  This means your HHonors points accumulate very fast.  You also get automatic room upgrades if available.  However, I have been at the HHonors platinum level for the past three years due to my business travels without having Elite premium status.  Unfortunately, I will most likely go back to HHonors gold sometime next year because I am being required to go to more Starwood and Marriott properties in the course of my work. However, I do pick up Starwood and Marriott points. (I have yet to have enought points for a good redemption with either Starwood or Marriott, but I am getting close.)

Starwood has a deal where if you purchased a previous property resale and then buy a new property from Starwood, you can retro the previous property so that the previous property will have StarOptions even if it is a non-mandatory property.  I don't know if Hilton has such a policy because in Hilton, points are points.  Hilton has treated the points of resale owners the same way they treat the points of people who purchase directly from Hilton.  Frankly, I think Hilton is a shining light in the time share industry. 

By the way, without people like me who purchased directly from Hilton, the resale market would not exist.  Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 31, 2008)

Actually reservation is $0 if you book a 7 day stay in club season.  So NO reservation charge, not just a reduction.  Small amounts maybe, but still a perk.


----------



## brp (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm tacking on here because I didn't see this addressed specifically in any of the FAQ threads on elite status.

We just bought 3750 points at West 57th. One of the perks was HH Gold for life for both of us, so that's one facet that we don't need Elite status to obtain.

As far as attaining Elite status, though, I assume that *all* of the points have to be direct, i.e. can't buy some direct and some resale? The reason I ask is that, during our presentation, the "perks" guy who comes in later to try and close the deal "let us in on a little secret." 

He said that, for folks that had a direct purchase, if they get more points resale, they get treated all the same. I didn't know if this applied to elite status.

(At the time he mentioned this with regard to HH transfers- which he told us were not usually available through resale purchases....contrary to reality.)

Cheers.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 28, 2009)

brp said:


> As far as attaining Elite status, though, I assume that *all* of the points have to be direct, i.e. can't buy some direct and some resale?



You are correct, sir. But when talking to a mark, their little print-out may not tell them that some of your points are resale. Its possible that all they know is that you own 'x' points.... kind'a like my membership card says "member since 2001" even though I bought in 2007. When we did a tour, we told the guy when+how we got our points.

When they realize that you have resale-points, they'll try to get you to trade them in for an elite account with enuff points. They tried to get us to give up our resale-TS at its resale-price (not what they would sell the same unit for to someone else), and then buy from them at retail price, acting like we were getting some great discount... How stupid would that be? ...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 29, 2009)

I managed to get Elite via a resale, but they have long ago closed that door to Elite.

As others have said if Elite is really something you want, why I don't know because buy direct from Hilton is not smart use of funds if you can buy points at less than 1/2 that on the resale market.  First you could have purchased points via resale, then when you had nearly all the points you wanted you would then complete the last transaction you would need from Hilton directly, to push you over into the Elite level. 

As others have suggested Hilton does not really know your other points are resale.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 29, 2009)

There was recently a thread which said that HGVC was offering to give someone credit for their resale purchase toward elite if they bought more directly from HGVC.  

Most of the response was even if true, still not a good way to spend your money. IMHO, it is better to save the ~$10,000 or more and forget about the elite benefits.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Oct 30, 2009)

I find the so called Elite status a play to people's ego's.  You can be a HH Gold by spending $20,000 a year on AMEX or HH Diamond by spending $40,000 a year with AMEX. Not very hard to do.  I stay at a lot in Hiltons and except overseas I see no real advantages to the program.  Not to mention that HH just raised their points significantly for free stays.  There are always the promos they run ever year for HH Gold and staying 4 or 5 times at a Hampton or Garden Inn will get you the same thing as paying thousands more to HGVC.
Also, I have 21,000 points and bought them all resale and do not feel I am treated any different then someone who is Elite (?) whatever that means again.


----------



## brp (Oct 30, 2009)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> I find the so called Elite status a play to people's ego's.  You can be a HH Gold by spending $20,000 a year on AMEX or HH Diamond by spending $40,000 a year with AMEX. Not very hard to do.  I stay at a lot in Hiltons and except overseas I see no real advantages to the program.  Not to mention that HH just raised their points significantly for free stays.  There are always the promos they run ever year for HH Gold and staying 4 or 5 times at a Hampton or Garden Inn will get you the same thing as paying thousands more to HGVC.
> Also, I have 21,000 points and bought them all resale and do not feel I am treated any different then someone who is Elite (?) whatever that means again.



I'm inclined to agree with this. We got Gold with the purchase we made (we're going to keep that one as is, but any additional points will be resale, to be sure).

I'm looking at the Hilton Amex website (http://www201.americanexpress.com/getthecard/learn-about/Hilton-HHonors) and I see the HH Gold for $20K spend, but I don't see the Diamond for $40K. Is that a published benefit, or something one can ask for?

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Oct 30, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> As others have said if Elite is really something you want, why I don't know because buy direct from Hilton is not smart use of funds if you can buy points at less than 1/2 that on the resale market.



Do they really go that low on resale? I know that HGVC has ROFR, so I figured that they'd snap up anything that went that low. The other place we own is DVC, and things would never get that low without Disney grabbing them.

At present, the few resales I've seen for West 57th have been at about 80%, and there are not many at present since it's not sold out.

Cheers.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 30, 2009)

brp said:


> Do they really go that low on resale? (1/2 price) I know that HGVC has ROFR, so I figured that they'd snap up anything that went that low. The other place we own is DVC, and things would never get that low without Disney grabbing them.
> 
> At present, the few resales I've seen for West 57th have been at about 80%, and there are not many at present since it's not sold out.
> 
> Cheers.


I can't say anything about the Hilton TS in NYC,  BUT in most all the other HGVC locations, *you can save at least 1/2 and in many cases >60%*. Yes HGVC does have ROFR and they have a history of using it but the 60%-70% off is the line were most of the time they use it. 

So you can buy a platinum  2bd week at Seaworld from HGVC for about $20,000 or buy it resale for about $8000- $9000

Hope this helps


----------



## RoshiGuy (Oct 30, 2009)

brp said:


> I'm looking at the Hilton Amex website (http://www201.americanexpress.com/getthecard/learn-about/Hilton-HHonors) and I see the HH Gold for $20K spend, but I don't see the Diamond for $40K. Is that a published benefit, or something one can ask for?
> 
> Cheers.



This is a feature of the Hilton AMEX Surpass card which has a $75 annual fee. That card also adds in Priority Pass membership which allows access to specific airline lounges for a fee.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 30, 2009)

RoshiGuy said:


> This is a feature of the Hilton AMEX Surpass card which has a $75 annual fee. That card also adds in Priority Pass membership which allows access to specific airline lounges for a fee.


This is from the AMEX website about the Surpass card


> Welcome to Hilton HHonors® VIP status
> 
> HHonors Gold VIP status is yours complimentary for the first year. You can receive a 25% bonus credit on all HHonors Base points earned and upgraded accommodations when available. You can maintain your Gold VIP status after the first year if your total eligible spend reaches $20,000 during each calendar year.6
> 
> ...


Boy, that would have been great for your trip to Europe this past spring. I would have love gold VIP instead of the nearly worthless silver VIP.


----------

